# Umm, just bought a 1892 Pearson 367 cutter



## Verne (May 3, 2016)

Hello folks, time for me to finally learn some things, running out of time on earth, want to spend some remaining time on water. I just bought my 3rd sailboat. Still have NO CLUE what I am doing, but just love the notion that one day,maybe I will learn "enough" not to hurt myself, or my boat, and can sail to the Turks and Caicos.

Past boats - Catalina 30 Tall Rig, then Catalina 36, now the Pearson 367. She is a 1982 367 cutter rig with a Universal 5444. A very nice prior owner set me up with a variety of a sail locker, including some high end racing sails. Boat has some issues as she is, like me, getting old. But the "bones are good" so to speak.

I like the lines, the lay out and it was a stretch for me, but, I paid cash. The boat, Perason or Pearon 36 series, seems to enjoy a good reputation. 

So, did I make a decent investment? I solicit comments.

Verne


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

Any boat that has survived for 124 years must be solidly built.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

The 367 is a variation on the Pearson 365 line of boats. They are well made and generally well respected. There is a moderately active owners forum here: Pearson 365/367 Yacht Club - Index

Whether or not you made a good investment depends entirely on what you paid, and on what condition the boat is in. Of course, at this point it doesn't really matter. The boat is yours, so you should probably just make the best of it, and forget about whether it was a good investment or not. (Hint: boats are almost NEVER a "good investment," financially speaking. They are only a "good investment" in terms of happiness and peace of mind.)

Good luck.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

If you've owned two 30+ footers previously, why do you say that you have no idea what you're doing?

I own a Pearson 30 and a friend owns a P367. They are good, sound boats.


----------



## Verne (May 3, 2016)

Well, I know a few things like, it is not IF you are going to run aground, it is WHEN. So, two boats, two soft groundings so far. I have learned, the object of the game of heavy sailboat vs. power boat is simple. Stay in the channel unless you know the water and area...,, then, stay deep, don't cut corners, ever.

So, I am a member of the Mobile Power squadron and years ago helped to teach the safe boating course here. I am a certidfied PADI Dive Instructor, retired from teaching SCUBA, no money in it.

I have always wanted a Pearson, I thought 365, but love the interior and design of this 367. she was well kept and maintained. she has a few leaks topside and a little area top mid ship along the safety line stanchions, but other than that, I think we are good to go. 

1982 - I hope was a good year for the Atomic Universal 5444 44HP. I need that engine to putter a while longer for me. seems to run solid for now. Any idea what the average running RPM for cruising should be wouldbe my first of many questions to ask. thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## gonzalez7063 (19 d ago)

I also just bought a Pearson 367 cutter. My first big boat, good layout. Plan coastal cruising. 
I will keep you informed on how it works. 
Christian.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet and good luck with the Pearson. Where will it be kept? I see you are not in the USA.


----------

